# Can you feed a puppy on adult dry dog food ?



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Would it be ok to feed a 12 week pup on adult food, would be easier as i dont want to store 2 bags of food any views welcome.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Which food is it you are feeding?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Depending on the food some brands of puppy is exactly the same just smaller kibble (if dried food)


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

It would depend on the food and the breed of dog.
Giant breeds tend to be switched on to adult food early, to stabalise their growth of height versus girth.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I've known plenty of dogs who've never had puppy food. Had I realised when my two were puppies that the ingredients were practically identical then there's no way I'd have paid the extra £10 for puppy food.

The majority of foods, there is so little difference besides the price tag.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

i've been advised to move my 10week old pup onto adult food, as puppy food is higher in protien, causing him to be more hyper and also grow faster which can be bad for his soft bones


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> i've been advised to move my 10week old pup onto adult food, as puppy food is higher in protien, causing him to be more hyper and also grow faster which can be bad for his soft bones


Can I ask what breed he is?
With my Newfies and Saint I have to be careful of protein levels. I keep them to 20% protein or slightly less. But I also have to keep an eye on the fat content.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

As others have said, they are pretty much the same (or even exactly the same ingredients, just milled into different shapes) in the majority of cases, with only a tiny percentage difference between the various life stages. If I ever get round to breeding, I won't wean any pups going to new homes onto a puppy version of a food, they will go directly on to the adult version of a good quality complete food. Any staying with me will be raw fed, as my dogs are. So depending which food it is, whether there's a vast difference between the various levels, it really shouldn't make much difference at all, if any. You may need to soak it if they are larger pieces of kibble, or whack it through the blender for a few seconds.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

BigBearsRule said:


> Can I ask what breed he is?
> With my Newfies and Saint I have to be careful of protein levels. I keep them to 20% protein or slightly less. But I also have to keep an eye on the fat content.


he's a border collie but at 8 weeks was already weighing in at over 5kg! he's a very big boy


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Its dry were wanting to feed to be honest our pup eats our adult dogs food now and seems to manage any size even though she is only a JRT i think my next bag will be to share then.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I fed puppy food for about a month with one of mine, and never with the other.

I dont believe in different foods for different lifestages, and will always have mine on what i feel is suitable on a nutritional level. Puppy food is a way of making ££££ imo.

I currently have two senior dogs (almost 11 and 12) and they are on a standard adult food, and are doing extremely well on it.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> I fed puppy food for about a month with one of mine, and never with the other.
> 
> I dont believe in different foods for different lifestages, and will always have mine on what i feel is suitable on a nutritional level. Puppy food is a way of making ££££ imo.
> 
> I currently have two senior dogs (almost 11 and 12) and they are on a standard adult food, and are doing extremely well on it.


i agree with u on the ££ front, however it was the owner of CSJ dog food herself who suggested putting my pup onto adult food...... theres a couple of quids difference in them, puppy being more expenive


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> i agree with u on the ££ front, however it was the owner of CSJ dog food herself who suggested putting my pup onto adult food...... theres a couple of quids difference in them, puppy being more expenive


Ive found some pet food companies are better and more honest than others.

I was told by Burns once that the food i was looking at wasnt suitable for the purpose i needed it, and ended up going with a different brand.

They put my dog and his needs first, rather than their profits.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

WE got told by our vet to change Mavis over to Adult found as she thought the high protein content could be causing the bad ear infections she was having at the time

Juliex


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats why I switched onto Burns mini bites. I couldnt be bothered getting puppy food and adult and that one was for pups and toy breeds!:thumbup:


----------

